# New Canon EOS-M



## Alex (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Just had a rather interesting day spent with a couple of the Canon reps.. Basically iv got to play with the new EOS-M.. Build quality is very good, it has a touch screen which is pretty much the same as a iPhone ( very good even tho I strongly dislike touch screens on cameras ).. The only downside to today was I wasn't able to try it with either the standard kit lens or with the EF adaptor.. Ill uploaded some pics.. If you have any questions just ask.. 

Update.. For some reason I cant upload the images to Canon Rumors so Ill add them to my flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 18, 2012)

I really think the camera looks nice, though for the specs slightly overpiced - not surprisingly.

Please post some picture taken with the 22mm pancake wide open, if you can


----------



## Alex (Sep 18, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> I really think the camera looks nice, though for the specs slightly overpiced - not surprisingly.
> 
> Please post some picture taken with the 22mm pancake wide open, if you can



Unfortunately I wasn't able to take any pics with it, they didn't have any lens due to all the lens going to photokina.. But from the sample images that I saw it looked impressive..


----------



## bradds (Sep 19, 2012)

Sounds like a great day 

Do you know what date it will be launched in the UK? 

Thanks

Mark.


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 19, 2012)

bradds said:


> Sounds like a great day
> 
> Do you know what date it will be launched in the UK?
> 
> ...



October 19 according to Amazon.


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 19, 2012)

Did the Canon reps happen to mention how fast Canon was going to expand the next M camera line? Once Canon gets the focusing speed issues resolved and we all become accustomed to using an EVF, the 7D2 might actually be an M camera.


----------



## Alex (Sep 19, 2012)

bradds said:


> Sounds like a great day
> 
> Do you know what date it will be launched in the UK?
> 
> ...



They didn't give a day but they said it is going to be released October/ November... This isn't for definite if you know what I mean..


----------



## Alex (Sep 19, 2012)

Bob Howland said:


> Did the Canon reps happen to mention how fast Canon was going to expand the next M camera line? Once Canon gets the focusing speed issues resolved and we all become accustomed to using an EVF, the 7D2 might actually be an M camera.



No, they were quite strong about this.. It looks like Canon is testing the temp of the water with the EOS-M... They did say that the EOS-M more than likely will "not" have a EVF as a plug in accessory.. But it will support all canons flash guns... 

Another thing that surprised me was that you can't shoot without a lens.. which means that if you want to use old FD lens with and adaptor ( like the NEX range ) it can't be done on the model that I had a play with.. It could be when they release the production model they will change the firmware to allow shooting without lens..

There was no mention of a 7D2 but we did get to see a sample image of the 6D which was extremely impressive..


----------



## Nishi Drew (Sep 19, 2012)

Alex said:


> Bob Howland said:
> 
> 
> > Did the Canon reps happen to mention how fast Canon was going to expand the next M camera line? Once Canon gets the focusing speed issues resolved and we all become accustomed to using an EVF, the 7D2 might actually be an M camera.
> ...



As long as there's some attachment then it should be fine...?

If that's true about not being able to use FD or any other legacy lenses then the M will lose a lot of buyers, I mean, that's the main reason to go mirror less for a lot of people, along with compact IQ of course.


----------



## Alex (Sep 19, 2012)

Nishi Drew said:


> Alex said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Howland said:
> ...



They might address that issue when they release the production model.. Basically from what I was told the EOS-M is a 650D shrunk.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 20, 2012)

Nishi Drew said:


> If that's true about not being able to use FD or any other legacy lenses then the M will lose a lot of buyers, I mean, that's the main reason to go mirror less for a lot of people, along with compact IQ of course.


Adapters have been announced by 3rd party vendors, so you should be able to use one. I don't think Canon sees a big enough market. They have to have a minimum production run just to stock stores around the world, and that number is probably far larger than the market.
The camera is targeted to women, and I strongly disagree that they will be buying it to use 30 -50 year old lenses.
The vintage lens adapter market is a low volume market, and best served by low volume sellers who can make a profit selling them.


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm sure that more than 1 NEX has been sold on the basis of it being able to use Leica M glass (hey, if you blow your cash on an M lens you don't have much left for a camera. Or your old M5 finally died and you can't afford an exorbitant amount for an M9 to replace it).

Still, i'm presuming the EOS-M "not being able to shoot without a lens" is just a temporary thing. My EOS 3 doesn't like shooting without a lens either, but a $20 AF-Chip fixed that right up. And seeing as the EOS-M can take regular EF lenses with an adapter, there's your fix: Just put on a regular EF-chip and then the camera will think it's just shooting an EF lens on adapter, no matter if it's really EF, FD, A, M, L39, M42, whatever.
And if that doesn't work, I'll give China 6 months and there'll be an AF chip for the EOS M anyway...


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 20, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> *The camera is targeted to women*, and I strongly disagree that they will be buying it to use 30 -50 year old lenses.
> The vintage lens adapter market is a low volume market, and best served by low volume sellers who can make a profit selling them.



Why? 

I would love to have good IQ in a compact package for when I travel or I just can't/won't bring a full sized DSLR with me. But still, mirrorless cameras are not quite pocketable. 

Honestly, my girlfriend would be much more happy to have a RX100 than a EOS-M, and I imagine most women would agree.

EDIT:
No built-in flash is a deal breaker already.


----------



## Alex (Sep 22, 2012)

EDIT:
No built-in flash is a deal breaker already.
[/quote]

From what I heard the EOS-M comes with a small flashgun as part of a package with the 18-55 or the 22mm


----------



## elflord (Sep 22, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> Why?
> 
> I would love to have good IQ in a compact package for when I travel or I just can't/won't bring a full sized DSLR with me. But still, mirrorless cameras are not quite pocketable.



There are mirrorless cameras that are targeted towards enthusiasts, but this isn't one of them. Canon are probably trying to figure out how to do it without cannibalising their DSLR sales. Whatever the reason for their late arrival in this market, they are a late comer to what is already a very crowded field -- Fuji, Sony, Olympus and Panasonic already have better cameras with better options for lenses.


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 22, 2012)

Alex said:


> From what I heard the EOS-M comes with a small flashgun as part of a package with the 18-55 or the 22mm



Yes, but the point of a mirrorless is not having to bring a lot of gear with me 




elflord said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > Why?
> ...



Yes, but why in the world for women?


----------



## fugu82 (Sep 22, 2012)

The ultimate dismissal: "targeted to women'. Nice.


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 22, 2012)

I know a female wedding photog, multiple EOS bodies, 5D or better, a mamiya 645 or three, I think at least one of them is an AFD or DF or whatever, and a 45MP back.
Puts my kit to shame...


----------



## DzPhotography (Sep 23, 2012)

fugu82 said:


> The ultimate dismissal: "targeted to women'. Nice.


at Photokina, the EOS M booth was filled with women trying out the EOS M actually :


----------



## ronderick (Sep 23, 2012)

DzPhotography said:


> fugu82 said:
> 
> 
> > The ultimate dismissal: "targeted to women'. Nice.
> ...



I'm sure Canon will reap their reward from boyfriends/husbands buying the EOS-M for their loved ones. It's a good way to bribe them and freeing up more funds....


----------



## Foniks (Sep 27, 2012)

Just to point out - the Canon EOS-M is not "made for women". This is a misunderstanding based on western media outlets mis-interpreting comments made in Japan by Canon. Canon believes the cameras will appeal to women in the JAPANESE market, but that does not mean it will be marketed this way to the rest of the world (and not because of features or styling, but simply Japanese women are considered to have more disposable income).

For example, the EOS Rebel cameras - they are called Kiss in Japan...


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 27, 2012)

Alex said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just had a rather interesting day spent with a couple of the Canon reps.. Basically iv got to play with the new EOS-M.. Build quality is very good, it has a touch screen which is pretty much the same as a iPhone ( very good even tho I strongly dislike touch screens on cameras ).. The only downside to today was I wasn't able to try it with either the standard kit lens or with the EF adaptor.. Ill uploaded some pics.. If you have any questions just ask..
> 
> ...



Nice. This will be my mirrorless camera.


----------



## Act444 (Sep 29, 2012)

The camera was released today in Japan, and sample pics from new owners are starting to appear on Flickr...check 'em out:

http://www.flickr.com/search/?s=rec&ss=2&w=all&q=%22eos+m%22&m=text

ETA: Looks like it's capable of some very nice results if you put a good lens on it...


----------



## albron00 (Sep 29, 2012)

actually this camera is for men only, for women it would be named EOS-W


----------



## CharlieB (Sep 29, 2012)

Touche!~


----------

